# Handwritten guide 1986 style



## hr.mohr (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.goodmanlivingwell.com/RubiksCube.htm


----------



## TheBB (Mar 2, 2009)

RoBoTo - BaTaRo - RoFaTa - FoToRo

Delightful notation .


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 2, 2009)

The Z-perm alg? Starts with "ROBOTO"

The left-handed algs give rise to lots of "LOLOLO"


----------



## dChan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, awesome notation. Now all I can think of is calling it Robot notation because of Swordsman_Kirby.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 2, 2009)

This notation is great for Team BLD.


----------



## toast (Mar 3, 2009)

This is awesome win. I love the notation.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

I bet this is how Japanese cubers learned since blue is opposite white


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 3, 2009)

how many colour variations are there?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 3, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> how many colour variations are there?



With six colors there are 30 unique color schemes.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 3, 2009)

2 common ones, though.
Japanese and white-opposite-yellow (I don't know what the second one is formally called)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 3, 2009)

In all honesty, I think I would rather have learned how to solve a cube using this notation. It would make memorizing some Algs much easier because they don't just make random letter combinations that can't be read aloud.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Musturd said:


> 2 common ones, though.
> Japanese and white-opposite-yellow (I don't know what the second one is formally called)



Second one is formally called World Standard.


----------



## dChan (Mar 5, 2009)

Woo, "World Standard." I have never heard of that before. That's actually a cool name for a color scheme, "I use the World Standard color scheme."

But, anyhow, in all seriousness, it is referred to as the BOY(blue, orange, and yellow all on one corner) color scheme.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 5, 2009)

I've also heard it referred to as "BOY+Yellow", since opposite sides equal each other when yellow is added.

White + Yellow = Yellow
Red + Yellow = Orange
Blue + Yellow = Green


----------



## dChan (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, really? I have never heard of that either before. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe the Japanese color scheme also has Blue, Orange, Yellow at one corner but they go anti-clockwise, as in BYO. I notice that the "Plus Yellow" (World Cube) Standard has Red/White/Blue cycled clockwise on a corner while the Japanese scheme has White opposite Blue.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 26, 2009)

dChan said:


> Oh, really? I have never heard of that either before. Thanks for the info!



From Petrus's page:



> It is known as the "plus yellow" coloring, since green (blue + yellow) is opposite blue, orange (red + yellow) is opposite red, and yellow (you get it...) is opposite white.
> Maybe someday I'll figure out how to make the coloring settable by the viewer, but for now this is how it is.



http://lar5.com/cube/javacube.html


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

lol. my chem teacher was telling the rest of the class how to solve one because i had one and it was the day before the final so we were goofing off and he basically repeated this exactly.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! AWESOME NOTATION!
I can imagine a speedcuber using this method and saying the algs out loud... 
RoBoTo... Judje: "WTF?"


----------

